# My Dog Has Diarrhea – How Do I Treat It?



## PetGuide.com (May 6, 2013)

http://www.petguide.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/my-dog-has-diarrhea-668x437.jpg

Dog diarrhea – it’s not a pretty subject. But it’s one of the most common health concerns our dogs will be faced with. Amy Tokic, editor of PetGuide.com, shares her experience with her dog’s diarrhea issues and what she’s done to treat mild cases at home.



> When your dog has diarrhea, it can be a bit scary. You don’t know what caused it and you don’t want your fur baby to feel crappy (no pun intended). Oscar has a delicate belly, so any changes to his diet bring on a bout of the poops that can last anywhere from a day to almost a week. Now that I’m a bit more of a seasoned Pet Parent (which means I don’t run him into the vet at the first sign of sickness), I’ve picked up a few tips that have gotten me through when my dog has diarrhea.
> 
> Now that I know that most of the time my dog’s diarrhea is caused by a dietary imbalance, I am much more careful with what I feed him. I stick to the same dry dog kibble (a mix of low-fat Royal Canine and Acana formulas), with the occasional tablespoon of meaty stews that I make from scratch. Anything more than that sets his bowels into overdrive.
> 
> Doggy diarrhea can also be linked to a series of causes. Your dog may have eaten something off the floor or street that disagreed with his stomach. You may have switched foods and he’s having issues adjusting to the new diet. Maybe a new medication he’s taking isn’t sitting well with him. Even stress or excitement can bring on a case of the poops. And there are plenty of intestinal parasites and viruses out that can be ingested through food, water or other sources (like animal poop – gross!).


For At-Home Remedies For Dog Diarrhea and other info, read the entire My Dog Has Diarrhea – How Do I Treat It? article at PetGuide.com.


----------



## Roger Biduk (Feb 2, 2013)

*Ditch the Royal Canin*

Royal Canin is one of the worst foods around, the ingredient list is horrible.

Keith Levy, President of Royal Canin USA like to brag that “Few brands are more expensive” than Royal Canin brands... I could make a large bag of this junk for less than $1... I know, I'm in the pet food business...

Dr. Karen Becker wrote a great piece on RC now using bird feathers as a MAIN ingredient in some of their foods... to accompany the worm meal they put in their foods sold in China.

If feeding commercial foods, wet is superior to kibble... grain-free, high protein/low starch... add a raw or lightly cooked meaty bone or meats to it for added nutrition.
Roger Biduk


----------



## TTs Towel (Jul 10, 2012)

Roger Biduk said:


> Royal Canin is one of the worst foods around, the ingredient list is horrible.
> 
> Keith Levy, President of Royal Canin USA like to brag that “Few brands are more expensive” than Royal Canin brands... I could make a large bag of this junk for less than $1... I know, I'm in the pet food business...
> 
> ...


Doesn't like a brand of dog food but is also in the dog food business. No conflict of interest here people. Move along.


----------



## Roger Biduk (Feb 2, 2013)

TTs Towel said:


> Doesn't like a brand of dog food but is also in the dog food business. No conflict of interest here people. Move along.


I don't like bad brands of food and do like the good ones and happy to recommend them... conflict of interest...?
People can keep feeding Royal Canin, Pedigree, Purina, Ol' Roy... up to them


----------

